# Questa è la fine.



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Questa è la fine.*

*The end*

_Doors, Jim Morrison_​​​



(dal film Apocalypse Now)

This is the end 
Beautiful friend 
This is the end 
My only friend, the end ​ 
Of our elaborate plans, the end 
Of everything that stands, the end 
No safety or surprise, the end 
I'll never look into your eyes...again ​ 
Can you picture what will be 
So limitless and free 
Desperately in need...of some...stranger's hand 
In a...desperate land ​ 
Lost in a Roman...wilderness of pain 
And all the children are insane 
All the children are insane 
Waiting for the summer rain, yeah ​ 
There's danger on the edge of town 
Ride the King's highway, baby 
Weird scenes inside the gold mine 
Ride the highway west, baby ​ 
Ride the snake, ride the snake 
To the lake, the ancient lake, baby 
The snake is long, seven miles 
Ride the snake...he's old, and his skin is cold ​ 
The west is the best 
The west is the best 
Get here, and we'll do the rest ​ 
The blue bus is callin' us 
The blue bus is callin' us 
Driver, where you taken' us ​ 
The killer awoke before dawn, he put his boots on 
He took a face from the ancient gallery 
And he walked on down the hall 
He went into the room where his sister lived, and...then he 
Paid a visit to his brother, and then he 
He walked on down the hall, and 
And he came to a door...and he looked inside 
Father, yes son, I want to kill you 
Mother...I want to...fuck you ​ 
C'mon baby, take a chance with us 
C'mon baby, take a chance with us 
C'mon baby, take a chance with us 
And meet me at the back of the blue bus 
Doin' a blue rock 
On a blue bus 
Doin' a blue rock 
C'mon, yeah ​ 
Kill, kill, kill, kill, kill, kill ​ 
This is the end 
Beautiful friend 
This is the end 
My only friend, the end ​ 
It hurts to set you free 
But you'll never follow me 
The end of laughter and soft lies 
The end of nights we tried to die ​ 


This is the end​​​


*La fine*


_Doors, Jim Morrison_

Questa è la fine
magnifico amico
Questa è la fine
mio unico amico, la fine
dei nostri piani elaborati, la fine
di ogni cosa stabilita, la fine
né salvezza o sorpresa, la fine
non guarderò nei tuoi occhi... mai più
puoi immaginarti come sarà
così senza limiti e libero
disperatamente bisognoso di una... mano straniera
in un... paese disperato
perso in una romana... regione di dolore
E tutti i bambini sono alienati
tutti i bambini sono alienati
aspettando la pioggia estiva
C'è pericolo alla periferia della città
cavalca la King Highway, baby
strane scene all'interno della miniera d'oro
cavalca l'autostrada ovest, baby
cavalca il serpente, cavalca il serpente
fino al lago, l'antico lago, baby
Il serpente è lungo, sette miglia
cavalca il serpente... è vecchio e la sua pelle è fredda
l'ovest è il meglio, l'ovest è il meglio
Vieni qui e ci occuperemo del resto
l'autobus blu ci chiama
Autista, dove ci porti
L'assassino si svegliò prima dell'alba, s'infilò gli stivali
Prese una maschera dall'antica galleria
e s'incamminò verso l'atrio
andò nella stanza dove viveva sua sorella e... poi lui
fece una visita a suo fratello, e poi lui
s'incamminò verso l'atrio
arrivò a una porta... e guardò dentro
padre, sì figlio, voglio ucciderti
madre... ti voglio... fottere
Vieni, baby, rischia con noi
e incontrami sul fondo del bus triste
faccio un rock triste, su un bus blu
uccidi, uccidi, uccidi,
Questa è la fine
magnifico amico
questa è la fine
mio unico amico, la fine
mi fa male liberarti
ma tu non mi seguirai mai
la fine delle risate e delle dolci bugie
la fine delle notti in cui tentammo di morire
Questa è la fine ​​


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

*MM*

vedi che la telepatia esiste? Ci stava pensando proprio stanotte a questa canzone...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vedi che la telepatia esiste? Ci stava pensando proprio stanotte a questa canzone...


A volte esistono lampi di telepatia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io l'ho pensata leggendo la poesia sulle madri di Pasolini...


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte esistono lampi di telepatia!


A me succede sempre con le persone che sento simili a me... 

ps uè sia chiaro eh... non ti sto facendo il filo!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me succede sempre con le persone che sento simili a me...
> 
> ps uè sia chiaro eh... non ti sto facendo il filo!!!!!


peccato, mannaggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	








...comunque è vero, le persone che in qualche modo si sento affini hanno lampi di quel tipo....lo shining!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> peccato, mannaggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   vero vero...

ps beh dai però ti voglio bene su su non deprimerti...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vero vero...
> 
> ps beh dai però ti voglio bene su su non deprimerti...


...meno male!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Pure io, MK


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2008)

verissimo!!

...con alcune persone ho lampi di telepatia, sono stato anni a verificare...è una cosa certa!


----------



## Old Cat (25 Febbraio 2008)

*Jim Morrison*

un caro amico nei tempi recenti mi ha fatto conoscere questo cantante attraverso le sue canzoni.
molto belle, bei momenti di condivisione d'affetti.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> verissimo!!
> 
> ...con alcune persone ho lampi di telepatia, sono stato anni a verificare...è una cosa certa!


Sì Iago, è proprio così. Ci sono persone con le quali si comunica telepaticamente...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2008)

Moltimodi non fare lo scemo...


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi non fare lo scemo...


Ma se n'è andato davvero????  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Uè non si fa così eh... sedotta e abbandonata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E adesso come faccio? Sola soletta...

'Sta maledetta legge del karma....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Febbraio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHFK1yKfiGo

Bellissima.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2008)

*Ehi Gio'*

tutti fan di Jim qui dentro... bene bene... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Grande artista, davvero.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> tutti fan di Jim qui dentro... bene bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm.... io un pò meno....


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehm.... io un pò meno....


 
Eh tu sei negli anni '80, ti credo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















bacino Giusy...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh tu sei negli anni '80, ti credo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già.... però il rock mi intriga!

Bacio MK!


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Già.... però il rock mi intriga!
> 
> Bacio MK!




















  beh ma la definizione di rock è molto ampia Giusy, partiamo da Elvis e arriviamo a ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi non fare lo scemo...


Non sono andato via...ci sto solo pensando su


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono andato via...ci sto solo pensando su



... E NON PENSARE O CREDERE DI ESSERE L'UNICO.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono andato via...ci sto solo pensando su


Spero che la bella discussione che hai aperto come Anita e il clima attuale ti diano una indicazione positiva...


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono andato via...ci sto solo pensando su


 
No no che pensarci su, resta qui... 

Vuoi fare il moderatore? Dai...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no che pensarci su, resta qui...
> 
> *Vuoi fare il moderatore? Dai*...


Azzz...ma che gli auguri??  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Quello è il modo sicuro di farlo andar via!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no che pensarci su, resta qui...
> 
> Vuoi fare il moderatore? Dai...








   ...si è espresso da mesi contro la presenza di moderatori...


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzz...ma che gli auguri??
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























No no MK...moderatore mai, non ne sarei capace. Anche nel lavoro ho sempre cercato la specializzazione, ma mai la gestione del personale.


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No no MK...moderatore mai, non ne sarei capace. Anche nel lavoro ho sempre cercato la specializzazione, ma mai la gestione del personale.


Ve beh, resta comunque però...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spero che la bella discussione che hai aperto come Anita e il clima attuale ti diano una indicazione positiva...


per la serie le ultime parole famose?






















PS: MM resta qui, resta qui!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per la serie le ultime parole famose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Anna, mi piacerebbe molto...se possibile, resto molto volentieri perchè mi piace il forum e mi piacciono molto molti di voi! E poi, una cosa che mi rende contento è che me lo dica una persona come te, con cui mi sono sfanculato alla grande


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ve beh, resta comunque però...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie Anna, mi piacerebbe molto...se possibile, resto molto volentieri perchè mi piace il forum e mi piacciono molto molti di voi! E poi, una cosa che mi rende contento è che me lo dica una persona come te, con cui mi sono sfanculato alla grande


bè, non penserai mica di essere l'unico con cui mi sono sfanculata alla grande?
sarebbe più semplice cercare qualcuno con cui non ho mai sfanculato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





resta qui perché tu sei tu. come io sono io e tutti gli altri sono nessuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




no. bugia. tutti gli altri sono il forum!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *bè, non penserai mica di essere l'unico con cui mi sono sfanculata alla grande?*
> sarebbe più semplice cercare qualcuno con cui non ho mai sfanculato
> 
> 
> ...
























...no no, non lo pensavo affatto! Ma vale anche per te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo, io qui sopra esisto solo perchè ci siete voi...il forum, che mi da concretezza. Altrimenti, sarei nell'altrove assoluto.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2008)

ho la contrazione all'orecchia destra.

che significa...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho la contrazione all'orecchia destra.
> 
> che significa...


significa che non hai male da nessun'altra parte... se no, della contrazione all'orecchia destra, te ne fregheresti alla grande. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per la serie così parlò Zarathustra.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono andato via...ci sto solo pensando su


Ammore non puoi... punto...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho la contrazione all'orecchia destra.
> 
> che significa...


Forse stai penzando al coinquilino...


----------

